# What will google do when they get to K?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't think of any desserts that start with K besides Klondike... I don't think they have licensing for that


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Kiwi Fruit Cake


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Key Lime Pie, Kahlua cake, (Rice) Krispie Treats


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

yarly said:


> Key Lime Pie, Kahlua cake, (Rice) Krispie Treats


KAHLUA!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

Name brand won't work









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

I foresee Key Lime Pie being in the future.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> I foresee Key Lime Pie being in the future.


Yep


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

KumquatJamJustLikeMyWife' sGrandmotherUsedToMakeItBefore SheReplacedTheKumquatTreeWithA MulberryTree


----------

